# Lyme Disease...



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Anybody know if it's going around? Got bit 4 times since I've been home....twice couple weeks ago and two about 3 1/2 weeks ago.... Since yesterday I feel terrible.... Like no shit terrible.... Headed to Doc in AM cuz I ain't stayin in ER all night.... No one of the bites have went down or stopped itchin.... Didn't have the bullseye rash that I can tell (skintone) but one was bruised purty bad last week....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TailRazor (Apr 25, 2011)

Stay the heck outta the woods, it's to hot anyways man. I walked my property last week and found 2 on me and I won't be back until it cools off. Let me know if you need anything, I'm not back to work yet.


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

It's some serious stuff ! My mom got rocky Mountain fever from a bite. Hope you check out ok

sent from S5 using tapatalk


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Gonna get labs done tomorrow.... Takes a lot for me to go to the Doc....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huntnflorida (May 24, 2008)

Typically Lyme disease only occurs in the northern hemisphere.


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Hope it's just the flu.... Miserable...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Insist your Dr. give you antibiotics as a precautionary measure. I understand that the bullseye rash is not the only indicator. My brother-in-law has had Lymes for at least 20 years. It can be treated, but I don't think it ever truly goes away.


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Definitely...That's what I heard... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Baker8425 (Jul 2, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

A round of doxycycline should get you fixed up. The Lyme test is not to good anyhow, results are usually unequivocal after a tick bite.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

huntnflorida said:


> Typically Lyme disease only occurs in the northern hemisphere.


Lol, this is the northern hemisphere. It occurs most commonly in the Northeast part of the country. But ya never know.

Let me know what the doc says bubba.


----------



## hyco (Oct 24, 2008)

Several cases close by. I personally know a dude in Bay Minette that has it right now.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

My wife had it a few years ago, and we suspect she had it for about 4 years, before we got a good diagnoses. It was a rough time we went through with IV treatments for 6 months.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Doesn't sound good. I haven't set foot in the woods since turkey season. Let us know what you find out. Hopefully it isn't Lyme.


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

Pulled 3 off me after the last Hutton hog hunt, no bites. Know a guy got it in blackwater this summer. Like the vibrio flesh eating bacteria , Lyme is out there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sdye (Jul 13, 2015)

I got Lyme in 2012 from q tick over off scenic so its definitely possible


----------



## Contender (Apr 4, 2012)

It is definitely out there and has been for a while, anywhere there are deer and mice there will be lyme disease. Like some said the test is not always accurate, the rash is not always present, and sometimes the rash is short lived. Usually the incubation period is is 3-30 days. 

Insist on getting treated for it, doxycycline is effective, other wide spectrum unit-biotics not so much. The people that have long term ill effects are often those that did not get adequate treatment early, or like me, got treated for the wrong illness with the wrong medicine. Good luck.


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

They took 7 quarts of blood... Sittin at pharmacy now. Said I'm exhibiting classic symptoms but test results won't be back for a few days.... Doc was from Wisconsin and has seen plenty of tickbourne illnesses... Fingers crossed....bites were way worse than they are now...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Also told me to stay out of salt/brackish water with the one on my leg especially over by OB and Innerarity.... She's had three cases of that flesh eating stuff from over there....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Glad ya got it checked out man ! Hopefully it comes back as nothing. 

sent from S5 using tapatalk


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

Wow!


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang Val... hopefully it's nothing. You already scouting?


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Yep...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Hopefully it's nothin. Here are a couple of old pics of us to cheer ya up bud. I sure miss those days.:thumbsup:


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

When I tried to teach you how to hunt.... Damn shame you never caught the hang of it....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

No way that is Mike... way too skinny.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Sure ain't you John, that boy has his own teeth.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

I have some friends up in the NE, and apparently it is bad up there.

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

In most cases, the tick must be attached for 36 to 48 hours or more before the Lyme disease bacterium can be transmitted.

----------although I was once told 24 hrs.

Most humans are infected through the bites of immature ticks called nymphs. Nymphs are tiny (less than 2 mm) and difficult to see; they feed during the spring and summer months. Adult ticks can also transmit Lyme disease bacteria, but they are much larger and are more likely to be discovered and removed before they have had time to transmit the bacteria.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Had a friend get Rocky Mountain spotted fever from one in walnut hill a few years ago. Hope the test come back good. Get you some deet and get back out there!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

I got bit about 4 weeks ago on the side of my knee. I never had trouble with a tick bite before so I ignored it, and I now wish that I hadn't. I finally went to the doctor because the bite wouldn't heal and looked all red and purple and I had fevers and chills. I would wake up soaked in sweat. Then I got some weird red spots all over. The spots hurt like little bruises and they were spaced about 2 or 3 inches apart. The doc ordered blood test and set me up with an infectious disease doctor. I asked him to give me some antibiotics, but he said you had to get them within 3 days of the bite to be effective. I have an appointment with the specialist on Tuesday to find out if it is Lyme disease or not.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Just took a picture. This bite is now 4 weeks old. At least its finally starting to heal.








Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Good luck bubba...


Sent from the treestand....


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

You too man !


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

Ticks are some nasty bastards!! I had 3 on me after bushhoggin my place last week, they wasn't even hubbed up yet and left me with sores that look like they are no where near healing. Can't wait for cold weather!


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*This is in today's News*

A woman who contracted a potentially deadly disease after unknowingly being bitten by a tick during a July vacation in northeast Oklahoma had to have her arms and legs amputated.

KOCO reported that Jo Rogers, 40, had her right leg amputated, her left leg amputated below the knee and her arms amputated below both elbows to stop the disease, called Rocky Mountain Spotted Fever (RMSF), from spreading. Rogers was vacationing at Grand Lake o’ the Cherokees, a 46,500-acre lake in the foothills of the Ozark Mountain Range in northeast Oklahoma that is well known for its bass fishing.

Four days after returning from her vacation, Rogers thought she had a flu, but after her symptoms didn’t subside on the fifth day, she went to the hospital, where doctors tested her for West Nile virus and meningitis. Both tests came back negative.

"She was shaking her hands because they hurt, her feet hurt," Rogers’ cousin Lisa Morgan told KOCO. Rogers’ limbs turned black and blue. On the seventh day after her return, doctors found she had been bitten by a tick and infected with RMSF.

According to the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC), symptoms of the disease start two to 14 days after the bite and include headache, fever, abdominal pain, vomiting, and muscle pain. Outpatient medication may help those treated early, while intravenous antibiotics, prolonged hospitalization or intensive care may be required for those with more severe cases.

Oklahoma is one of five states where the infection rate for the disease is three to 10 times the national average. But according to the Oklahoma State Department of Health, only 1 to 3 percent of the tick population is infected with the bacteria Rickettsia rickettsii (R. rickettsii), which causes RMSF. The tick most commonly associated with RMSF is the American dog tick, Dermacentor variabilis.

The Oklahoma State Department of Health estimates that 3 to 5 percent of people with RMSF die, but death is uncommon with immediate diagnosis and treatment.

Rogers' family has started a GoFundMe page to cover her increasing medical bills. They are focusing on helping the mother of two— her sons, ages 17 and 12— stay strong.

“You’re still with us,” Morgan said of her cousin. “You’re going to get to watch your boys grow up. You’ve got a lot of people pulling for you.”


----------



## Brandon_SPC (Nov 2, 2013)

I was bit by a tick months ago and the dang thing never healed. Went to the doctors and apparently the head of the tick was still in my skin. To deep for me to get out with a knife or tweezers. I hope an assuming where you were bit you don't have a pink dot surrounded by a pink ring? Kind of looks like a bulls eye. Doctor advised me that normally those will show with in the first month and is normally the first sign of lymes disease.


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Update... Yep... got the official word a few minutes ago... got the ol' Lyme... Dammit man...:thumbdown:


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

Damn Espo, I hate to hear that, what are the docs saying about treatment and what you can expect, this has me wanting to stay out of the woods.


----------



## Dagwood (Oct 1, 2007)

Sorry to hear that man. Take care of yourself and good luck.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

I hate ticks more than ever now!!


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

The only thing they can do is the initial antibiotics treatment which I did.... The whatever it is stays with you for life... Symptoms come and go...like arthritic pain and a bunch of other shit... Last week I broke out in hives every evening for four days straight...I keep Claritin/Benadryl in my wallet now...they told me to keep an eye out for neurological symptoms... Been sick (cold) since Saturday...FML... I'm ready to kill me some deer... It's the only cure


Sent from the treestand....


----------



## chaddd (Jul 27, 2010)

Hope you kill the second biggest buck in BW!


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

You and me both... I'm dam sho' gon' try!


Sent from the treestand....


----------



## bowfisher91 (Feb 19, 2008)

Dang, hate to hear that. Goes to show it can happen to anyone.


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Tryin' to stay active... otherwise always fatigued.... Im keepin' my head up tho'.. nothin i can do about it...yall be safe out there.... since I got tested been doing alot of reasearch... gonna be using this here from here on out...
https://sawyer.com/products/permethrin-premium-insect-repellent/


----------



## bowfisher91 (Feb 19, 2008)

I literally just treated all my warm weather clothes with Sawyer Permethrin this weekend.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Can't believe I never saw this thread till today Val!!! Them little jokers are everywhere. Heck i walked to the fire pit the other day and when I went to get on the cart, I felt something on my leg! Yep, tick and I have yard birds that are suppose to take care of em!!! I've never been "bit" by one though.....You are tougher then they are brother, keep up what the DR's tell ya to do!!!


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Man that sucks! I hadn't seen this until now either. Even though it is what it is, I wish you the best and hopefully it's not a big deal for ya down the line.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Dang, Espo, I hate to hear that. You survived all the camel spiders, and then come home and get this. :thumbdown:

Good luck with the treatment.


----------



## Getsome (Sep 28, 2007)

Man I hate to hear this. I was bitten 3 times last year and worried every time. I hope treatment makes it bearable.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Guy on our lease had it a few weeks ago. Strong antibiotics knocked it out. The key is getting those antibiotics fast enough so you don't have the lingering effects. Problem is that the symptoms just mimic the flu or other things. So it goes un detected without the proper treatment.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

So - find a tick, find a doc? I guess so! I've had a lot on me but never a bite - one of the advantages of being hobbit hairy!


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

If you get bit... And get cold flu like symptoms...about 2-3 weeks later get there...


Sent from the treestand....


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

If you get slap ate up with them... You can go and tell them to put you on precautionary antibiotics


Sent from the treestand....


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

espo16 said:


> If you get bit... And get cold flu like symptoms...about 2-3 weeks later get there...
> 
> 
> Sent from the treestand....


Yep, for the guy at our lease it was about 1.5 weeks and he came down with huge flu like symptoms. But his bite mark had started to show the typical signs of the ring around it. Got tested and it was positive! Got tested about 2 weeks after feeling better and the doc said that 70% of people that test positive a few weeks after feeling better still have some left in them and gave him some additional precautionary antibiotics to take to make sure it's gone.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Damnit man, sorry to hear that. October 24th will be here soon enough, letting the air out of some chest cavities will solve everything.


----------



## mspooney (Aug 17, 2015)

I guess I shouldn't have rolled my eyes and ignored my wife when we head out the door into the woods. She has a tick fobia. 
I got to looking around after this thread and found this helpful site.
http://www.tickencounter.org/tick_identification


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

I got bit last week by this guy. Luckily I felt him crawling on my thigh and grabbed it. It bit me when I tried to get it off. Tried to research it and it looks to be a dog tick and not a deer tick.


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Dog tick


Sent from the treestand....


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

Thanks for the I.D. Hope you get to feeling better Espo. At least you weren't too stubborn to see a doc and you have a better chance of getting it under control. 

I don't want to miss out on an Espo hunting story this year. Got to have something to read while in my stand not seeing a dang thing lol


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang it VAL!!! YOU SUCK BAD!!!!!! I was checking on a place fer my daughters boyfriend yesterday and was walking in the woods. I had long britches on and afterwards went to revival at church. I was sitting there and had something biting me on the back of my leg! Started scratching, rubbing, squeezing. Then it felt like I had the creepie crawlies all over me. Got home and had about a 2 inch bruise but no bite marks!!! All night at work I felt like a meth head with the itches!!! Still feel em now crawling all over me!!! THANKS!!! Now folks gonna think I'm jones'n!!!!!!!!


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Sent from the treestand....


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

I wanna do a ride along BTW


Sent from the treestand....


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

We gon' pull everybody over...


Sent from the treestand....


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

espo16 said:


> I wanna do a ride along BTW
> 
> 
> Sent from the treestand....


All ya gotta do is fill out a form brother!!! Next time you come up this way I'll give ya one. I invited Mike up this upcoming month to shoot and possibly bring his daughter up to shoot Logan's 1st deer rifle so she can use it to kill her 1st this year!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Jason said:


> Dang it VAL!!! YOU SUCK BAD!!!!!! I was checking on a place fer my daughters boyfriend yesterday and was walking in the woods. I had long britches on and afterwards went to revival at church. I was sitting there and had something biting me on the back of my leg! Started scratching, rubbing, squeezing. Then it felt like I had the creepie crawlies all over me. Got home and had about a 2 inch bruise but no bite marks!!! All night at work I felt like a meth head with the itches!!! Still feel em now crawling all over me!!! THANKS!!! Now folks gonna think I'm jones'n!!!!!!!!


That was Jesus trying to get your attention man!!!!! Sounds like he was all over you and you didn't realize it! Better go back tonight!!


----------



## Hardly Try'n (Sep 21, 2015)

Try'n Hard said:


> That was Jesus trying to get your attention man!!!!! Sounds like he was all over you and you didn't realize it! Better go back tonight!!


......or maybe it was the devil try'n to get his mind off the service!! You never know????


----------



## Hardly Try'n (Sep 21, 2015)

Hardly Try'n said:


> ......or maybe it was the devil try'n to get his mind off the service!! You never know????


Could be this Val guy is the problem!


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Way'mint...Try'n Hard....Hardly Try'n???


Sent from the treestand....


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

espo16 said:


> Way'mint...Try'n Hard....Hardly Try'n???
> 
> 
> Sent from the treestand....



Whaaaaaaaaaaaat?


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Lmao!!!!


Sent from the treestand....


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Hate to hear that you got it too. My symptoms have eased up. I only occasionally wake-up with night sweats now, and my bite is slowly healing up. The fatigue has gone and I'm getting my strength and energy back. DAMN A TICK !


----------

